# Stocking a 20 gallon?



## jp1016 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm new here and have a 20 gallon, a 29 gallon, a 55 gallon, and an empty 125g.

I currently have 2 mollies and 1 rainbow shark in the 20 gallon, but I am moving the two mollies and the rainbow to another tank. I was wondering what I could get in my 20 gallon. Things I don't really want are mollies, platys, sword tails, harlequin rasboras, basically those common types of fish. Are there any chichilds that could live in a 20 gallon for their entire life? Thanks.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi there. remember before you move the rainbow he'll be your only bottom fish so you may not want to use a huge tank for him.Angel fish are cool, they like stalk you well best as they can also they do well in a 20 tall.Appistogramma cichlids stay small and easily bred.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

You could do a small school of South American tetras like Red Eye Tetras, Neon Tetras, Serpae Tetras, or Lemon Tetras. 2-4 Silver Hatchet Fish. 2-3 Panda Corys. And for cichlids you could do a pair of Kribensis Cichlids or a pair of German Blue Rams.


----------



## Russell (Jun 28, 2010)

You could do a pair of convict cichlids. They will pair and mate easily. They are a little more bland than most cichlids in the color department but with a good setup can get fairly vibrant. They are also extremely intelligent and interesting fish. I would't do this in a 20 tall, the male needs some swimming room. Also, convicts are greater starter cichlids, undemanding and nearly impossible to kill.


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

Someone suggested shelldwellers to me for one of my small tanks (either the 35 litre or 75 litre, I can't remember now)


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Convicts and Kribs grow to around five inches and would in my view ,be too large as adults for 20 gallon tank. 
Add to this possible fry, and the tank (20 gal) would be difficult to maintain water quality. No other fishes could be kept with the convicts if male and female spawn, and you cannot GIVE babies away. (no demand)
If two male convicts were in such a small tank ,one or the other will be beat up on as the fish reach sexual maturity.
A pair of Kribs might work but again ,numerous fry would make tank maint critical for the fry survival as well as the adults and often ,male kribs are nasty with females that don't wish to spawn with a particular male or as often as the male would like. Females are often nasty(mean) with smaller males as well as are many cichlids.
A pair of German blue rams could work if your water is soft and acidic and they require warm temps that other fishes may not enjoy. Rams do poorly in temps much below 80 degrees F and they do not do well in hard water or pH values much above 7.0. In the long term.
Apistogramma or shell dwelling cichlids as mentioned,,,would be more suited for such a tank providing that care was taken to ensure your water chemistry meets their requirements and suitable tank decor is provided.


----------



## jp1016 (Oct 11, 2010)

Apistogramma. How many of those can I have? Any other fish that can go with them?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

jp1016 said:


> Apistogramma. How many of those can I have? Any other fish that can go with them?


If your water chemistry suits them ,One male and three or four females would be bout right.Apistogramma Cacatuoids or Borelli are perhaps the most forgiving with respect to water parameter's.
You could I suppose opt for a single male(more colorful), but he would show much better colors and behaivor while courting the females. One male would allow for a small school (8) hearty tetra's. 
With one male and numerous females, the odds are better of producing fry that you should have no problem selling or trading to fish store for credit.
Read all you can find on their care and breeding. Good luck!


----------



## jp1016 (Oct 11, 2010)

Now to find a lps that has some. Are they common?


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Not to but in but nice to see your choosing aps i tried to find borlli(blue to yellow) and the only place i could find them was arizonagardens and they were too pricy.Seems they are somewhat seasonal says Big al's.I understand that they are interesting to watch mature and have strong characteristics. I was tols you could have a large group uf males only ;they were trying to sell at $15 each. i would probably go with 1077 on the # and sex.Have fun!


----------



## Pop Puffer (Jun 20, 2013)

An African Butterfly Cichlid or Orange Chromide might work.


----------

